# Caught my first stripper of the year



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7514/img00034201011070224.jpg

Just over 18". Caught it down by Deltaville. Started at 9:30 at night and caught it at 12:30 just before we were getting ready to leave. It was weird cause at the start of fishing we could see the striper swimming around these underwater lights around the pier, yet they weren't biting the blue and silver rattler I throw out or anything else for that matter. By 11:00 all the fish literally disappeared. Not even bait fish were swimming around the light. We kept casting, hoping they would come back and it paid off. Caught this guy about 10 feet outside the range of the light. Only fish I know of caught from that pier that night. Go me! 

Didn't put up much of a fight though until we got it out of the water and onto the pier. :/


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice fish... patience worked for ya.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations !!

Also , you broke the code for the pier ~ stripers will frequently hide in the shadows looking for careless bait along the edge of the light /shadow; then they pounce on the bait.

Good Show !! If you get out there again , try the same system of casting beyond the light /shadow line .

Fishwander


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

ive noticed out at seagull pier that the stripers out there will hang in the shadows and you cant get them to bite anything. so i figured maybe some small live bait like minnows might work. now i just gotta find some time to get out there


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought you had to be in Vegas to catch those??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"Caught my first stripper of the year"

Talk about getting excited to see the picture.......then the big let down.....lol

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

whiteka6 said:


> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7514/img00034201011070224.jpg
> 
> Just over 18". Caught it down by Deltaville. Started at 9:30 at night and caught it at 12:30 just before we were getting ready to leave. It was weird cause at the start of fishing we could see the striper swimming around these underwater lights around the pier, yet they weren't biting the blue and silver rattler I throw out or anything else for that matter. By 11:00 all the fish literally disappeared. Not even bait fish were swimming around the light. We kept casting, hoping they would come back and it paid off. Caught this guy about 10 feet outside the range of the light. Only fish I know of caught from that pier that night. Go me!
> 
> Didn't put up much of a fight though until we got it out of the water and onto the pier. :/


 Striper are lazy, Blues are crazy. Heard that long ago. The stripers you saw were most likely resting from a feed. Lots of 02 near the beach. Try reel slow lures. 


Fishwander said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Also , you broke the code for the pier ~ stripers will frequently hide in the shadows looking for careless bait along the edge of the light /shadow; then they pounce on the bait.
> 
> ...


Slow it down.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Va doesn't have the no possession after midnight reg? Not trying to be a pita, just didn't realize that wasn't a universal reg.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

do people spell "striper" wrong on purpose as a joke? it seems to happen too often to just be coincidence.


also... AFAIK, the 12-5 rule is a MD thing. not sure though.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> do people spell "striper" wrong on purpose as a joke? it seems to happen too often to just be coincidence.
> 
> 
> also... AFAIK, the 12-5 rule is a MD thing. not sure though.


Striper is the most misspelled word I have ever seen on the fishing boards. Must be a subconscious thing since it is always guys doing the misspelling...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

perhaps. i suppose i wouldn't mind seeing pics of a stripper, to be honest.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> "Caught my first stripper of the year"
> 
> Talk about getting excited to see the picture.......then the big let down.....lol
> 
> Congrats on the catch.


ditto!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

whiteka6 said:


> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/7514/img00034201011070224.jpg
> 
> Caught it down by Deltaville. :/


Were you yaking or is there public beach access somewhere? If you know of public beach access, could you pm me info? The only access I have found is Windmill Pt.


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry it was a friend of a friends private pier. I didn't see any beach access down there though, next time I go out I'll keep an eye out.

Also whoops about 'stripper'


----------

